# I just registered for a dance class.



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

I finally figured it's time to try harder. I was at a small get-together with some of my old classmates and they suggested a dance class. This idea really scares me, but I'm going through with it. I already registered and I am not letting myself drop.

I've never taken a class like this though so I am extremely nervous. I don't know what to expect.


----------



## GTX8350 (Jul 20, 2013)

For what kind of music?


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

It's ballroom dancing.... ha.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Very brave, kudos  it's something I'd like the courage to do. Let us know how it goes. I have some friends who take classes and it helps a lot fot self confidence etc.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Good luck! People always seem to have a good time at dance classes.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Aw, that's awesome!! Best of luck to you, you're going to have a fun time :yes

I've done dance for 12 years and I've always had a blast regardless of weather I knew anyone or not, there's a mix of people generally & not everyone knows what they're doing which is the fun part you just laugh it off and it's a great feeling. Just have fun with it  they always do basics on the first day, simple warm ups etc. so nothing to crazy and than you'll move up to more dance steps eventually in the future.


----------



## GTX8350 (Jul 20, 2013)

Quite dull imo, but i hope you can enjoy it though


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

atc1991 said:


> I finally figured it's time to try harder. I was at a small get-together with some of my old classmates and they suggested a dance class. This idea really scares me, but I'm going through with it. I already registered and I am not letting myself drop.
> 
> I've never taken a class like this though so I am extremely nervous. I don't know what to expect.


Good for you! I took a yoga class to help with my anxiety and it helped immensely. I wouldn't worry; everyone else will be too busy dancing and they are there to learn too. I am sure it will be fun and it is a good chance to meet people who have the same interests as you do.


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

That sounds like a lot of fun! Good for you, you can do it!!


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all of the support, guys. I just hope it pans out alright. I've been trying so hard the last couple of semesters to branch out and I think I've made some progress. I made a new friend last semester and I actually enjoy going places now.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds very cool. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## zazzle (Jul 16, 2013)

I think that's a great idea, it's very positive


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

awesome! maybe you'll make some new friends there


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

When do you start getting your boogie on?


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Next semester. I think I start August 12. I am excited, but I'm extremely nervous too. I'm stiff so I hope I do alright in the class.

I literally can't dance whatsoever.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Good for you, I wanted to join a hip hop dance class but to shy lol


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's awesome! I took a ballroom dancing class in middle school, it was actually pretty fun, but then again I knew everyone in the class!


----------



## missyambi (Jul 25, 2013)

Same here. I took up a Muay Thai class to overcome the social challenges and things are progressing right now. Joining any class, full of humans of course, would help those with anxiety to boost their social confidence, that would assure them to live a worry free live.


----------



## ever green (Jan 29, 2013)

In the same boat! did it for Bikram Yoga. I have never done anything like this in my life before (randomly signing up for something) but I went ahead since an acquaintance recommended it. Haven't started it yet but I'm anticipating making a few connections with people.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

How it went?

I am going to take some art classes. I cannot work with my hands when adults are looking at me but I am not bothered to do things with elders and kids.

Other adults are scary folks :afr


----------



## Human910078 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well my cousin is a dancer and I thought he was a **** because of it. Then I spent some time with him this summer and I've actually seen him dance over a video. That looked so f good! Salsa. Then he showed me some of his exes. Those girls were damn bloody gorgeous. And he's totally avg looking. Then after all of that I thought I'm a ****


----------

